# Tips on in-hand showing?(showing newbie!)



## Emsibuddy (30 March 2008)

Hi! 
Pridey's(pony i ride) owner has offered to take me to the shows thoughout the season and has said I can take him in a few classes sometimes. The first show we're going to is in mid-april and Pride will be tagging along. Prideys owner said that if I wanted I can take him in a young handler class or most handsome etc  
	
	
		
		
	


	




The thing is....

I've never shown a horse in my life before.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Pride's owner has been showing for years and so has our friend(who used to be young handler queen when she was young enough! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) so I'll obviously get lots of tips and advice from them, but I was just wondering if any of you could give me helpful tips on in-hand showing and what it involves doing in the ring and stuff?
Pridey is a veteren and can be quite stubborn, and apparently pulls the most horrible faces in the ring  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If this helps in any way lol!
I know the show is quite a while off but I'm quite nervous so I want to be prepared!


----------



## the watcher (30 March 2008)

While we could give you lots of tips the best thing I can recommend is to get yourself along to a show just to watch the inhand classes, you will see what is expected from you and how experienced showing people really have ringcraft and the confidence to present their horses and ponies in the best possible way. Watch what works, and what wins, think of ways you could emulate that - then come back to us with questions.


----------



## katie_southwest (30 March 2008)

Thats a good idea...Im going along to a couple of shows to watch classes that I will be entering to prepare myself for my first show!


----------



## Emsibuddy (30 March 2008)

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 What I forgot to put in my original post was that I was thinking about maybe missing the first show and just watching , so I can get a feel of what happens, the routine, what to do and where to go etc. I think this is probably the thing I will opt for, providing prideys owner won't mind me backing out- I'm 99% sure she won't mind though. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thanks again!


----------



## em1 (30 March 2008)

Another alternative is to just do a practice at home with your pony and one or two others. Get someone who knows what happens to direct you &amp; run it like an actual class.  After one or two practices like that you'll soon be ready.


----------



## mickey (30 March 2008)

Agree with others about watching as many classes as you can - to gain experiece. There are some useful books/articles out there - One book I have is called 'Showing' by Jane Holderness Rhodam. Suggest googling for articles.
The main thing to bear in mind is that you want to present your horse in the best possible light.
The judge will expect you all to walk around the ring together (and then possibly trot) before bringing you all into the middle. She may bring you in an order that she thinks is representative of placings, or may not at this stage.
You will then be called forward in turn. You'll need to stand your horse up square at the front and if poss square at the back or with one back leg forward (sorry - can't remember which). The judge will be taking a very good look at conformation. It is better to have your horse on a level piece of ground, or maybe a slight upward slope if there are no level bits, but certainly not downhill.
Make sure your horse is turned out well, plaited if required for that type of class/breed. Use an in hand bridle if poss.
When walking/trotting your horse up alone in hand, remember to get your horse moving nicely along by your shoulder (not behind you). You want to show off good movement (not hurried, not sleepy). Turn your horse AWAY from you at the end, not towards you.
Have fun and I hope we will see some pics!!


----------



## Emsibuddy (30 March 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Another alternative is to just do a practice at home with your pony and one or two others. Get someone who knows what happens to direct you &amp; run it like an actual class.  After one or two practices like that you'll soon be ready. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I can't do that as he is half an hour away(the pony), and i only see him once a week. We couldn't really practice either as the yard doesn't have a menage. Thankyou anyway though  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Mickey, thanks for that, a lot of help. I will most certainly post pictures!


----------



## conniegirl (30 March 2008)

i dont mind what you do with him or not as the case maybe. Its up to you. Me and A are quite happy to get him ready for you so you dont have to worry about that and between me and her im pretty sure weve got gear to fit you!
If you want to just come along and watch that is fine provided you dont mind getting handed ponies to hold at random intervals.


----------



## DreamerII (30 March 2008)

The first time my YO asked me to go with her to a show I just held ponies for her whilst she showed and watched VERY carefully at how she presented them, got them moving, etc! The next show I took a pony from the yard and we showed pretty well!! I wasn't fabulously confident but I did a few more shows that year and the confidence soon came!

You'll need to be able to trot your pony up for the judge. You'll also be judged on how you handle your pony etc! I do a fair amount of in-hand with Dreamer so if you want any help them PM me and I'm more than happy to give you more tips!

Sounds like you have a lot of support though!!


----------



## Clodagh (30 March 2008)

My neice showed my welsh A for me a couple of years ago. All was going well until they did the trot up and he wanted to turn clockwise and she wanted to pull him around her...they had a tug of war (he won, he'd shown a lot in his youth) and they lost 2 places.
Thats a silly mistake - she was only 8 - but I agrewe that going to watch first is the best thing.


----------

